# Is this unusual for a 5w6??



## tom_costello1 (Jan 27, 2015)

Hello people

I have just signed up with PersonalityCafe to ask a question regarding my 5w6 status on the enneagram. I have taken the enneagram test countless times and each time i have come out as a 5w6 which is most definitely accurate apart from one area: my main area of interest is the arts (namely music). I fit almost all of the criteria for a 5w6 (analytical, skeptical with counterphobic tendencies etc) however I feel deeply passionate about music to the point that I listen to music all day every day and i constantly record full concept albums of various styles of music from from psychedelic rock to drone to techno. I am also very much interested in politics and i guess this is my more logical and rational interest.

However, is an intense passion for music and the arts unusual for a 5w6 and if not, are there many famous musical 5w6s and do fellow 5w6s on the forum share my love for all things relatively artistic even if it has an intellectual bent?


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

I could totally see a 5 being into music, and listening to it.

Maybe a 5 isn't as obvious a choice to CREATE new music or art, but listening, studying, learning, organizing, cataloging, etc sure makes sense to me for a 5. 

Can they CREATE music? of course.


----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

If a core 5 creates music, I would imagine them adopting a more methodical, precise way of creating it, rather than 4-7's more free-flowing, intuitive approach. It could be useful to identify your instinct as well, since a SX5 can be highly creatively (i.e. Chopin) whereas to the more mainstream SO5 or SP5. A 531 would definitely be more scientific while a 549 has more creativity.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

tom_costello1 said:


> Hello people
> 
> I have just signed up with PersonalityCafe to ask a question regarding my 5w6 status on the enneagram. I have taken the enneagram test countless times and each time i have come out as a 5w6 which is most definitely accurate apart from one area: my main area of interest is the arts (namely music). I fit almost all of the criteria for a 5w6 (analytical, skeptical with counterphobic tendencies etc) however I feel deeply passionate about music to the point that I listen to music all day every day and i constantly record full concept albums of various styles of music from from psychedelic rock to drone to techno. I am also very much interested in politics and i guess this is my more logical and rational interest.
> 
> However, is an intense passion for music and the arts unusual for a 5w6 and if not, are there many famous musical 5w6s and do fellow 5w6s on the forum share my love for all things relatively artistic even if it has an intellectual bent?



I'm a 5w6 and there's nearly always a song in my head, even when I'm asleep. I have a "musical ear," but I've never learned to read it. As a child, I could sing by ear in perfect pitch, and I never had any trouble keeping the beat. My learning style is extremely visual-auditory.

Keep in mind that music is a very mathematical language, sound waves are measurable as both notes and numbers. I think music is one way for 5s of either wing to insulate and isolate themselves in a world of their own making. It also could be that you have 4 in your tritype, as do I.

In addition to the sound quality of music, I am also very drawn to the storytelling aspects of the lyrics. I would probably have liked to be a travelling minstrel, or bard, in earlier times. I quite often played a bard/rogue character back when I was into D&D. It was my favorite character combination to play.


----------



## Seaside (Mar 13, 2014)

I'm a 5w6 and I love music. ^_^ I also love photography and writing. Reading and learning too… which are associated with 5 I think.
When I was a child for a little while my favorite subject was art. In high school I didn't care for art though… being forced to draw. I've always enjoyed music and photography however. I have played various musical instruments over the years, and I always enjoy listening to it.
I honestly don't see how music could be categorized to just a few enneagram types. Different interests and passions are unique to each person. Most people enjoy music to an extent. I've only talked to one person who told me they didn't like music.. and I wondered if it was influenced by his religious/cultural beliefs.
Most people also have different tastes in music. There's a lot of popular stuff I just can't stand listening to, but someone must like it or they wouldn't keep playing it on the radio. ^_^

As far as politics go.. I'm not all that interested in it. I do have a general interest in learning almost anything, but learning about and dwelling on things in-depth that I don't have a big interest in I just don't bother. I do have a passion to share knowledge though, or to help people to knowledge so if there is something someone else is interested in somewhat more than me, I may just google it for them. ^_^


----------



## Kitfool (Oct 24, 2012)

I bet a lot of famous composers could be E5. Obsessive, reclusive, brilliant. Really I think any type can be very into music, but they'd go about it in different ways.


----------

